# how to put images in profile??



## terriblebeast (Apr 16, 2016)

i really don't know any of FA's code and there are no tutorials anywhere.  I'm trying to "paste" an image into my profile but idk what code to use. help??


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Terriblebeast,

Profile images are actually your submissions that already exist on FA and are set via the control panel, so no code is needed. As for codes on FA, Yak (A member of FA staff) updates a journal from time to time with the list of codes. You can find that: >>here<<.



As for your profile ID issue, I've posted a guide below to help you set yours up correctly.

1) Firstly make sure the submission you wish to use for your profile ID has already been uploaded to FA, and is located in your "Scraps" folder.
_During the submission process, there is a checkbox that denotes if you wish for the submission to be entered as a scrap.
_
2) Once that is done, click >>This Link Here<< to be taken to the relevant page of the control panel.

3) Scroll down to the profile ID section and click the dropdown list, your submission will then show as an item on that list

4) Select the one you want and scroll to the bottom of the page

5) Submit the form and navigate back to your userpage.

I hope this helps.


----------



## terriblebeast (Apr 16, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Hi Terriblebeast,
> 
> Profile images are actually submissions that aready exist on FA, I've posted a guide below to help you set yours up correctly.
> 
> ...



no, i mean like, in the little blurb above the profile image.  where you can say "hi my name is etc".  just the code to put in an image is what I'm after.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 16, 2016)

terriblebeast said:


> no, i mean like, in the little blurb above the profile image.  where you can say "hi my name is etc".  just the code to put in an image is what I'm after.



Oh, as far as I am aware, that feature isn't supported to the general users, (I think staff can use it however). 

I've expanded my answer above to include some extra information, including a link to all supported "codes" on FA.


----------



## terriblebeast (Apr 16, 2016)

thank youuu!


----------

